# Trunk Cleanup Help!



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guys I need a little help! There are few areas in the trunk that has some slight surface rust and then there is one bad area of surface rust! Whats the best to remove that? Are there any good sprays out there? I would like to keep as much of the original spekeled piant as possible! I still have the original spare tire thats never been on the groundand there is some very slight ruston the rim as you can see in pics!


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is the spare!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out POR15 products, Eastwood products, clean well and check out companies like OPGI and Performance Years, and Ames for "trunk spatter paint"....Eric:cheers Post more pics of your car.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well there she is! My goal is to keep as much of the orginal piant in the trunk as possible! I need to get a new mat and touch up the jackand get a new seal before the next show I put it in! then this winter I plan hittin the engine compartment!


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ahh kind of looks like I posted this in the wrong area OOOPS! Its kind of technical technicly speaking!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice car!:cheers


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

As stated earlier, POR-15 has great products to deal with light rust as well as heavy rust. I had small holes in my trunk and was able to do a nice repair/refinish with POR-15. See the pictures on my web site:

GTO Trunk Project

Hal


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ah very nice Hal! Thanks guys!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice job Hal...cool website also.:cheers


----------

